# Discount question



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Re joined the TTOC the other day and wondered...

How do the discounts work as not used them before?

If it goes on membership number then is there anyway of getting confirmation before pack comes out so I can start using the discounts available? Or would companies accept my TTOC confirmation e mail as proof?

Cheers


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

No replies so guessing no TTOC member has ever used the discounts, or is a closely guarded secret and I'll get the encrypted letter of instruction in my pack :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Which discounts are you referring to? These?

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/memberdiscounts.php


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes was those.......... thanks for the response, but all parts and insurance done and dusted now :wink:


----------

